# (Bind Nameserver) Looking For CLI Tool to Ease Management of Zone Files



## reddy (Jul 5, 2020)

I would like to set up an authoritative DNS server using BIND for corporate use. I find the syntax of the zone files quite verbose so I am wondering if someone is aware of a CLI tool that somehow eases the management of these zone files. Any idea or pointer would be greatly appreciated


----------



## leebrown66 (Jul 5, 2020)

Webmin (which is not CLI of course) is the only tool I've ever seen to edit DNS files.  Until it broke the DNS configuration and I had to figure it any anyways.

Now I simply use vi(1) and named-checkconf(8), named-checkzone(8) are your friends.


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 5, 2020)

Have you tried nsupdate()?  I use it for a multi view corporate DNS setup with TSIG keys and haven't really found anything else that works better.  Note that once you start using nsupdate, you do not normally manually edit your zone files.


----------

